# Samuel Gawith Perfection



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Pulled out a jar of Perfection that I hadn't smoked in a while. This whole review thing has me smoking stuff I'd forgotten about. I'm glad I'm doing it.

The first thing I notice with this blend is that it doesn't have the brightness to the colors that other english blends do. It looks a little dull. But open it up and it's all leather and campfire smells.

I'm only going to have a half a bowl to keep breaking in these new pipes. So, we load and light. It's a little moist so a couple of chars first. Then awaaaay we go. Virginias stay in the background and don't come out much. They do their job though. Latakia is definitely the big player here. Leather and anise are the major flavors. The turkish gives it a little pungency that's kind of nice. Nothing sweet about this blend. It says it has a vanilla topping but I only tasted that once and it may have been my imagination.

Honestly, Perfection really isn't anything too special. Much better english blends out there. Skip it.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I appreciate your straightforwardness. Frankly the dog on the label almost had me buy this once.

Skip it I shall do.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to your sample Dave, I got to try this one as well. I'm not a heavy Latakia person, so I found this one to be one of my favorite English blends, right next to Dunhill Standard. In fact, I forgot to order some when I just placed this huge order. I have to get through the other PS English's I have first though.

I didn't notice the vanilla either. I do notice the VA in it and the Latakia is just a back note.


----------

